# 90x45x45 "Llyn Peninsula"



## Stu Worrall

Well, my tank is here at last and im most pleased with it.

Its a 90x45x45cm optiwhite on a metalika stand from Aquariums Ltd. Had a wee problem with the original tank which was sorted with no problems by Ray at AQ and to say im happy with it is an understatement.  The silicon on these tanks is just perfect and that with the optiwhite just blows the Rio out of the water 

One thing to note for anyone ordering an ADA style cabinet from Aquariums is the grey colours available.  Id ordered Metalika thinking it was a dark grey but was quite surprised when I got it as it was quite light compared to the oli knott tank in TGM. I found out then that there are two greys, a dark grey (TGM oli knott tank) and the metalika which is lighter.  After seeing the tank in my house im happy I chose the right one now as it matches the stainless hanger and the rest of the decor in the house really well.

At the moment its going to have to wait for a radiator behind the new tank to be moved to a vertirad behind the old tank. So a bit of twoing and froing of plants/water/shrimps will have to be done to get the old tank moved and sold before I can start scaping the new one.  The light stand I had made fits perfectly and it will hang the 80cm T5 luminaire for now until I upgrade the light.

Ive just fitted and cut the foam pad tonight (camping matt from sports direct Â£3.99) and dumped in the manzi wood which has been hanging around too much doing nothing

Here's some pics of old and new. The new one is staying where it is but moving left slightly.










22/11/2009 UPDATE





Final image of tank



90x45x45cm ADA Entry 2010 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

It looks the mutts nuts, Stu. 

Dave.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Looking good Stu


----------



## jonnyjr

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Looks great, the cabinet is nice an minimalistic, not to draw your eye away from the scape. Is the whole tank opti white or just the front pane?


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Serwish!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

looks really great Stu. ADA spirit got you   
can not wait to see the full setup in it.

the metal frame looks good too. however i may would use the setup without that. then even the frame itself would not distract your eyes, and the lamp would just float in the air above the tank. but i know there are limitation that way. maybe the ceiling is to high or the weight of the lamp is too much in some cases.

check the tanks without frames:
http://akuatic.blogspot.com/2008/08/nat ... llery.html


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Cheers all 



			
				jonnyjr said:
			
		

> Looks great, the cabinet is nice an minimalistic, not to draw your eye away from the scape. Is the whole tank opti white or just the front pane?


Its all optiwhite jonnyr.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

cheers viktor.  I actually really like the setups with the frame as I can hide the cable along it, Maybe its the engineer in me too  .  The hanging lamps do look good but I think Id only go down this route if I could take the cable to the ceiling so its hidden. in my case theres nothing up there to plug into so I cant.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> cheers viktor.  I actually really like the setups with the frame as I can hide the cable along it, Maybe its the engineer in me too  .  The hanging lamps do look good but I think Id only go down this route if I could take the cable to the ceiling so its hidden. in my case theres nothing up there to plug into so I cant.



i see, well i am 100% sure the setup will rock! so this is not problem at all. 
you're right about hiding the cables. did not even thinked about that


----------



## Superman

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Looks well swish!
I bet you can't wait to get started.


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Stu, That looks so cool !!! I knew you wouldn't be disappointed with the tank from Aquariums Ltd mine is excellent. I am very jealous of your setup  

Did you do the chrome/hanging rail work yourself? 

I have to say though i love the look and build quality of the ADA styled cabinet, how about
 a few pics of the features and inside?


----------



## samc

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

thats gonna look the nuts stu. 

ill give you a tenner for the lot


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> thats gonna look the nuts stu.
> ill give you a tenner for the lot


  Ill get it in the post tomorrow sam, you should expect to receive it in 2010 with the current postage delay time 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers viktor.  I actually really like the setups with the frame as I can hide the cable along it, Maybe its the engineer in me too  .  The hanging lamps do look good but I think Id only go down this route if I could take the cable to the ceiling so its hidden. in my case theres nothing up there to plug into so I cant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see, well i am 100% sure the setup will rock! so this is not problem at all.
> you're right about hiding the cables. did not even thinked about that
Click to expand...

Im working on the cables at the moment. trying to decide whether I'd manage to get a drawstring and the electric cable around the 90degree bend so I can hide it completely



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Looks well swish!
> I bet you can't wait to get started.


definately cant wait but I need to break the old one down first



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Stu, That looks so cool !!! I knew you wouldn't be disappointed with the tank from Aquariums Ltd mine is excellent. I am very jealous of your setup
> 
> Did you do the chrome/hanging rail work yourself?
> 
> I have to say though i love the look and build quality of the ADA styled cabinet, how about
> a few pics of the features and inside?


Ill get some pics up later andy.  Re the light hanger its a stainless one I had made locally.  Got a thread on it here - http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=7816 but heres a closer pic, the brackets are the best feature as they have a quick release.


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Wow that light hanger is very nice.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

yeah this steel work is top qual really.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Stu, that's a sweet setup mate!     What are you plans?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

class stu!   

looking forward to a quality scape.


----------



## James Marshall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

I remember you mentioning this tank some time ago, Stu.
With so long spent waiting for it's arrival, i'm sure you've had time to plan something quite spectacular.
I look forward to seeing it as it develops.

Cheers,
James


----------



## JamesM

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

I'm going to be slightly picky and say I don't like the way the front fascia of the cabinet doesn't hide the top panel, but other than that I want one


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

I remember Stu showing me the lighting brackets at the Oliver Knott Day @ TGM.  It was like he was showing me his new born baby - you could see the pride in his face.  And rightly so too.

Beautiful hardware mate.  I'm sure you'll do it all justice too with a crakin' 'scape and photography to boot.

Another one to watch!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Thanks for the comments all



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Stu, that's a sweet setup mate!     What are you plans?


Ive always wanted to do a traditional iwagumi. Seems a bit out of fashion at the mo but I really want to have a go.  Problem is all that manzi wood in the tank keeps tempting me... 

These rocks would be for the iwagumi




			
				saintly said:
			
		

> class stu!
> 
> looking forward to a quality scape.


Cheers Mark, Im hoping for one but not really done this size before so Ill see how it goes.



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> I remember you mentioning this tank some time ago, Stu.
> With so long spent waiting for it's arrival, i'm sure you've had time to plan something quite spectacular.
> I look forward to seeing it as it develops.


Cheers James, its in my head, just got to put it into 3D.



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> I'm going to be slightly picky and say I don't like the way the front fascia of the cabinet doesn't hide the top panel, but other than that I want one


I'd agree with that James. its the only main difference to the ADA cabs apart from the side half moon holes. Still its close enough and the cab is built well enough that I havent really noticed it 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I remember Stu showing me the lighting brackets at the Oliver Knott Day @ TGM.  It was like he was showing me his new born baby - you could see the pride in his face.  And rightly so too.
> 
> Beautiful hardware mate.  I'm sure you'll do it all justice too with a crakin' 'scape and photography to boot.
> 
> Another one to watch!


Ha ha! nice one george, i remember dragging you to my cam bag to show you!  I couldnt wait to get them fitted at the time and still cant!  Old tank is getting drained on sat so it can be moved to fit the new Radiator. then the new one can go into position 

Some closeup pics for andyh

Side, brackets not fixed yet





10mm ADA Thermo from TGM. Fits perfectly




Inside of cab with hoels i asked for drilled for electric cables





Tank with camping matt base. doesnt look too bad when not up close





Inside of cab


----------



## JamesM

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Schweeeeet 8)


----------



## samc

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

what i would to for all that gear  8)


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Stu

That looks excellent! The build quality and finish seems very good I have to admit I am considering something similar for the lounge!

I really like your quick release brackets, they look heavily over engineered, which i think is a great look.

I bet your looking forward to the weekend to get started


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Love it!  It's like the aquatic version of a Rolls Royce.  Beautifully designed and engineered in every respect.

I'm loving the ADA thermometer, especially.  I note they're not too expensive either.

I can almost feel your excitement about getting it hardscaped and planted.  Mixed with some nerves, perhaps?  The pressure is on to come up with something special to match the hardware, I expect... 

Nice one!


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

wow stu its like buying a 7D   superb mate have fun,
regards john.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Cheers all 



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Stu
> 
> That looks excellent! The build quality and finish seems very good I have to admit I am considering something similar for the lounge!
> 
> I really like your quick release brackets, they look heavily over engineered, which i think is a great look.
> 
> I bet your looking forward to the weekend to get started


Go for it andy!  

The weekend at the moment is fitting shower, drain old fishtank, move old fishtank, fill back up so nothing dies, fit radiator, remove old radiator then decorate the hole! Oh, and halloween party at friends for the kids.

Not much time for doing the new tank me thinks 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Love it!  It's like the aquatic version of a Rolls Royce.  Beautifully designed and engineered in every respect.
> 
> I'm loving the ADA thermometer, especially.  I note they're not too expensive either.
> 
> I can almost feel your excitement about getting it hardscaped and planted.  Mixed with some nerves, perhaps?  The pressure is on to come up with something special to match the hardware, I expect...
> 
> Nice one!


Lots of nerves George, I really dont want to bodge this up!

Yup, the ADA thermos aren't a bad price when you compare them to a decent digi thermo plus they look loads better with no wires.  I picked up the last 10mm one before the Oli Knott demo as I didnt want to miss it.  theyve probably got more in now though


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

looking forward for the planting


----------



## ilaymir

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Hi  stuworrall,

-Tank is beautiful
-Its measurements are good
-Tank's stand in metalic is also beautiful
-Manzi woods are nice but can't say the same for their layout.
-Light hanger has great craftmanship on it.But being in one peace may cause problems in transportation.It can be diffucult to carry with one man and it may bend.It may diffucult to match it with the stand below it.Also it can not be used on an other tank.I think it can be turned into something more user friendly.For this:
-You will cut the hanging pipe right in the middle and shorten it from each end about 10-15 cm(or an amount looks appropriate).
-The ends will be put into pipes about 50-60cm long and a little bit wider. Then you open holes for screws.What is important here is to fit the pipes eachother tightly.
Such changes won't look ugly and will give you more flexibility.
I tried to simply illustrate what I wrote.

Regards

ilaymir


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> -Tank is beautiful
> -Its measurements are good
> -Tank's stand in metalic is also beautiful


Thanks


			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> -Manzi woods are nice but can't say the same for their layout.


Didnt you read my original post? the tank was delivered, the manzi wood was picked up off the floor in a big pile. then dropped in the tank in one big heap. THERE IS NO LAYOUT HERE


			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> -Light hanger has great craftmanship on it.But being in one peace may cause problems in transportation.


transportation is no problem as its done all the transporting its going to need by getting from the makers to my house. If I need to move it it fits in my estate just fine.


			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> It can be diffucult to carry with one man and it may bend.


Its stainless and light and not difficult to carry. It wont bend, its welded stainless steel   


			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> It may diffucult to match it with the stand below it.Also it can not be used on an other tank.I think it can be turned into something more user friendly.For this:
> -You will cut the hanging pipe right in the middle and shorten it from each end about 10-15 cm(or an amount looks appropriate).
> -The ends will be put into pipes about 50-60cm long and a little bit wider. Then you open holes for screws.What is important here is to fit the pipes eachother tightly.
> Such changes won't look ugly and will give you more flexibility.


I disagree. I think it would look fugugly if I chopped it in the middle and would spoil its lines.  Also the light hanger has been custom made for the tank. its not meant for any other tank


			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> I tried to simply illustrate what I wrote.


Yeah, please dont change my photos again without asking first. thanks


----------



## robert1989

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Hi Stuworral. Just read your journal and i must say the tank looks amazing AND the lighting braket. Which i think looks the dogs. The CUSTOM made lighting bracket looks amazing on the tank which i think anybody would be happy if it graced there living room. Cant wait to see the tank with water in. Many Thanks ROB


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Hey Stu

Just wanted to say that i thought your tank, stand and light hanger are all stunning in design, i am not sure were others are coming from with this. Its actually better than most of the available kits out there, and the fact you have put it all together in such a bespoke manner shows real vision. 

My background is in product design and engineering and its only now i wish i was back at university with a engineering grant to build something like this with cad, cnc, state of the art wood workshop at my disposal. I know i wouldn't struggle to fill my time! Unfortunately i wasted my time designing new chain tension systems for downhill mountain bikes. When really i should of been designing aquariums cabinets etc.   

Looking forward to seeing the tank coming together!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Gumi stu, GUMI!!!!

woods boring   any ways, fashion? dont follow the pack mate.


----------



## TBRO

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

That tank is so beutiful, I bet you're kind of nervous about scaping it! I would use that great open top for some protruding manitza wood action or emergant growth, I'm sure a gumi would look awsome as well....

Have fun, T


----------



## ashpitt

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Hey Stu,

I second Mark....Go for GUMI +1  a full scale.
You done island style for your 60cm shrimptank.
You done Nature style for your rio 125l back 2008
Its gonna be a great Gumi in this 90cm tank..

Cheers


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Unfortunately Ive got nothing done this weekend as my parents house had an attempted burglary at the weekend so I was there most of my time and meeting up with the police and boarding a window so all the grand plans of showers, radiators then tanks fell out of favour!  everything is sorted now though so after my shower is wired tonight by the sparky I should be back on it! (fingers crossed)



			
				robert1989 said:
			
		

> Hi Stuworral. Just read your journal and i must say the tank looks amazing AND the lighting braket. Which i think looks the dogs. The CUSTOM made lighting bracket looks amazing on the tank which i think anybody would be happy if it graced there living room. Cant wait to see the tank with water in. Many Thanks ROB


Thanks Rob, most kind of you



			
				ashpitt said:
			
		

> Hey Stu,
> I second Mark....Go for GUMI +1  a full scale.
> You done island style for your 60cm shrimptank.
> You done Nature style for your rio 125l back 2008
> Its gonna be a great Gumi in this 90cm tank..


I think youre right ashpitt.  Although ive yet to see the quarry rock I got in the tank so im not sure how it will look yet.



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> That tank is so beutiful, I bet you're kind of nervous about scaping it! I would use that great open top for some protruding manitza wood action or emergant growth, I'm sure a gumi would look awsome as well....


Very nervous mate  but I think the manzi will be delayed to the next scape or a re-jig or my aquacube as thats pretyt much grown in now.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Gumi stu, GUMI!!!!
> 
> woods boring   any ways, fashion? dont follow the pack mate.


Nah, no fashion here. just doing what will appeal to me at the mo 


			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Hey Stu
> 
> Just wanted to say that i thought your tank, stand and light hanger are all stunning in design, i am not sure were others are coming from with this. Its actually better than most of the available kits out there, and the fact you have put it all together in such a bespoke manner shows real vision.
> 
> My background is in product design and engineering and its only now i wish i was back at university with a engineering grant to build something like this with cad, cnc, state of the art wood workshop at my disposal. I know i wouldn't struggle to fill my time! Unfortunately i wasted my time designing new chain tension systems for downhill mountain bikes. When really i should of been designing aquariums cabinets etc.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the tank coming together!


  I could just see the lecturers looking over there spectacles at the mad fish chap making cabinets on their CNC machines!  What I wouldnt give for a garage full of that stuff! (my background was mech eng before I drifted into computers  )


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Yawn, another Iwagumi?!    

Just kidding mate.  Your set-up's style would suit that very well.

And hey, if you want to lend me some of that sexy wood, Stu...?  

And sorry to hear about the attempted burgularly.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Yawn, another Iwagumi?!
> 
> Just kidding mate.  Your set-up's style would suit that very well.
> 
> And hey, if you want to lend me some of that sexy wood, Stu...?
> 
> And sorry to hear about the attempted burgularly.


Cheers George, burglers are scum. Three houses in a row got done but luckily they couldnt get into my parents but damaged the windows trying   

Im afraid it will have to be the boring gumi for now and I would send the wood down but ive got an evil plan looming for my 60cm shrimp tank   That ones under wraps though until I can actually sort out my ideas for it


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

How's this coming along, Stu?

I'm very very close to ordering an opti-white 80x45x45 with the same cabinet...

Fancy knocking up a lighting bracket for me!!??


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> How's this coming along, Stu?
> 
> I'm very very close to ordering an opti-white 80x45x45 with the same cabinet...
> 
> Fancy knocking up a lighting bracket for me!!??


Will send you a PM re the bracket   

The new radiator was put up last weekend, old rad removed along with the 1962 wallpaper behind it and then decorated and the tank was finally put in place this weekend

so....  it begins


----------



## myboyshay

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Hardwear is awesome Stu, I still love my 60cm/tank from Aquariums Ltd.  The light setup just sets the whole thing off  

can't wait to see this one scaped!

Mark


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Cheers mark, congrat on the win   another Â£50 toward your new nature setup   

Ive been out in the wet today cutting stones with my dad.  The main stone on the left was too big for the tank so we took a stiyl saw to it.  The middle clump was the bottom of the main stone on the left but it split into three when being cut off.  Its put back in place with gaps in so I can grow some stuff out of it 

heres the work so far.  Ive yet to put some graded gravel around the bases so it may change again slightly tonight


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Awesome stone stu! i know you'll change it about a bit, so looking forward to the arrangement. this looks slick though.


----------



## fish.com1

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Great stone and tank


----------



## Garuf

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Where's the stone from, Mate? It's really really good stuff!


----------



## myboyshay

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*

Cheers Stu! Hardscape looks great, love the main stone  

Mark


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 has arrived!*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Awesome stone stu! i know you'll change it about a bit, so looking forward to the arrangement. this looks slick though.


Cheers mar, I think Ive got a final layout now with a few small additions and ive brought the left stone forward a bit plus added AS powder so its a bit deeper.  Im keeping things high though in expectation of 1cm of HC.



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> Cheers Stu! Hardscape looks great, love the main stone





			
				fish.com1 said:
			
		

> Great stone and tank


Thank both   



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Where's the stone from, Mate? It's really really good stuff!


Thanks gareth.  the stone was from a quarry I passed on the road from Porthmadog.  I usually pop into quarries if ive got time when passing on the off chance theyll have some rock suitable for aquariums.  I got lucky with this one as it I got about 2 boot loads for Â£10   (the guys on site wouldnt take any more!).  Its a mixture of green schist and a black/blue slateish like stone, its also mostly in pinnacle form though so ideal for our needs.  It was dug out of the LlÅ·n Peninsula so Ive decided on this name to reflect this.


----------



## James Marshall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Excellent rock placement Stu  , this one's going to be stunning once planted.

Cheers'
James


----------



## Mark Webb

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

I look forward to seeing this develop Stu - looking good. Where did you source the wood in the first image?


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Looking good Stu - those are some fine and well placed rocks   

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

I love it Stu!  Quality hardscape to go with quality hardware


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

With a name like the Llyn Peninsula I expected to logon and see a recreation of the Peninsula iteslf!   (beatuiful place though, especially Porthdinllaen, Llanbedrog & Abersoch)

Tank looks great by the way!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> With a name like the Llyn Peninsula I expected to logon and see a recreation of the Peninsula iteslf!   (beatuiful place though, especially Porthdinllaen, Llanbedrog & Abersoch)
> 
> Tank looks great by the way!


Ta andy, Id have loved to do something like that but think youd have to be REALLY luck to get rocks to create the same view.  Im quite chuffed with these as they arent quarried rocks, they were removed from the surface near a sewage works that was being expaned.  You know the type of rock you walk over on trips up the mountains and think "that would be good in a tank", these are the same thing 


			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> Excellent rock placement Stu  , this one's going to be stunning once planted.





			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Looking good Stu - those are some fine and well placed rocks


Cheers both 


			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing this develop Stu - looking good. Where did you source the wood in the first image?


Its two batches of the Manzi wood that Tom Barr sent over for ukaps.  It will be going in my 60cm soon then probably in the 90cm in the future.


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I love it Stu!  Quality hardscape to go with quality hardware


Cheers steve, im quite enjoying the view at the moment after ive moved the tank as its in a better position now in the lounge.  Just have to get some time now to get it planted.  Its a practical night at the camera club with 3 models attending so im not missing that one


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> 3 models attending so im not missing that one



yeah, I'm one of them and I'll be donning my red nail varnish


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 models attending so im not missing that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm one of them and I'll be donning my red nail varnish
Click to expand...

get it on!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

I've just choked on my toast !


----------



## Garuf

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

That's a great find that Stu! You're lucky! Makes me wish I was a driver,


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 models attending so im not missing that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm one of them and I'll be donning my red nail varnish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get it on!
Click to expand...


Stu I have been looking into getting into photography, i feel practical night could be the start i need!
Shame i live a 150miles away


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

planting is complete. oli knott filling now


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Late night dedication there Stu!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Late night dedication there Stu!


6 hours to plant it and took forever to fill as well   

Some detail






Side shot





Its not plumbed in yet but im doing that tonight after a water change.  Theres a couple of faults Ive got to rectify, not enough graded gravel on the right right makes it cut off suddenly into green HC so it just needs a little detail work.  Also i dont think I put enough height in the back middle so im going to add a little powder tonight at water change.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

stunning


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Cheers Ad   

took four of these clumps to cut up and lots of patience!  ADA and TGM pinsettes are a godsend for this!


----------



## chilled84

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Thata sweet setup you have going there,The wood is lovely, Wish i could source wood that nice.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Great result, congrat to the setup. 
Based on this i had to do my own iwagumi next   
looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

cheers viktor.  You could make great use of all those stones in your storage unit for an amazing setup i reckon!


----------



## Vito

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Great scape stu, I will be keeping an eye on this see how quick the HC grows you seem to have quite alot of it to stat which is great so Im sure it will fill within a month or 2.


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Hey stu, looks great effective use of the stones! I can see that soon I am going to try one these style of tanks!
More photos!


----------



## ilaymir

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

-Rocks have good shape.But the scaping of them is very classic.
-In such tanks where the ratio between rocks and the tank is not big,having a "flat substrate" increases visiual volume.
-If it is wanted I can show it with a drawing,though I don't think such a thing will happen.Because some people in this forum see their  works as a piece of art.

Regards

ilaymir


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Looking good Stu - the colours in those rocks are really something  



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> -Rocks have good shape.But the scaping of them is very classic.
> -In such tanks where the ratio between rocks and the tank is not big,having a "flat substrate" increases visiual volume.
> -If it is wanted I can show it with a drawing,though I don't think such a thing will happen.Because some people in this forum see their  works as a piece of art.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ilaymir



Hi Ilaymir, I've noticed your 'constructive criticisms' in most of your 15 posts, and wondered when we are going to see some of your tanks.  It would be nice to see where all of your 'knowledge' has been formed .

Tony


----------



## ilaymir

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Hi Tony,

 I have answered that to James M. before.

P.s:Those posts deleted by moderators.

 Regards

 ilaymir


----------



## JamesM

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

How did I get dragged in to this?  

Here ya go Tony: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=1&id=111


----------



## aquaticmaniac

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> Hi Tony,
> 
> I have answered that to James M. before.
> 
> P.s:Those posts deleted by moderators.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ilaymir



Hi ilaymir. As someone who has been a moderator on a few forums, I understand why these things happen. Tactless posts cause undue offence and hard feelings. You like to critique; that's fine, and not everything has to be positive. You don't have to change who you are, but you can change what you do. So, here is a friendly critique from me to you. A little tact goes a long way. Noone is stopping you from giving advice, but the way it has been given has been pointed out a few times as being tactless and a little rude. You might consider changing that a little, to avoid reoccuring events you've mentioned  Some people think their scapes are a work of art, and they are not. Some aquascapes _are_ art, but do not appeal to everyone. I could critique the 'scape which seems to be yours that James has posted above, but it's not the time or the place. 

Just keep in mind that almost everything is easier said than done .

Stu - Nice find on the rocks! I must be going to the wrong quarries, because the only thing I find are slabs of slate and tombstones   I love the stone placement and your attention to detail.


----------



## ilaymir

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

This tank designed 5 years ago with limited material.It was a perspective try out.In that date what was your level and what could you design? I would like to  see if you have a better tank designed 5 years ago.

ilaymir


----------



## aquaticmaniac

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Please, ilaymir. I don't think anyone was taking a stab at you. I don't think Stu's journal is the place for personal debate either. I would love to see some of your more recent aquascapes, though, and I do mean that. So, if you do start a journal, I'll be watching out for it


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

See what you've started Stu..... haha.

Dude, You should of given me a buzz, I would of been happy to help plant up for you pal, its only fair after the help you gave me. But then again, I did give you a bag full of goodies, so nah, hope ya have massive bags under your eyes and ya little runs away scared, lol. Only kidding.

Looks sweet mate, classic iwagumi.

The only thing I see, ( Ive told him face to face guys ), is the main stone is so big, its quite a jump up from the HC to the stone. I know you know that, but what about adding some well placed hair grass or tennelus to help bridge the gap from the low stones up to the peak? Just a thought. Its what sits right with you thats important.

Nice one Stu.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Stu, 'scape look awesome!


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Guys, keep your arguments to PM's and off other peoples post if its not relevant to the persons journal or post.

Draw a line under it please, its not a fair place to quarrel.


----------



## James Marshall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Good job on the planting Stu, that's a really stunning scape  
how's your back after 6 hours spent planting?

Cheers,
James


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Well, I missed most of this last night as I was changing filters, heaters and co2 to the new tank.  Most of it was spent trying to rescue countless red cherries from the mulm in the bottom of the ex1200    Its all quite an interesting read though!


			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> -Rocks have good shape.But the scaping of them is very classic.


thanks for that, classic iwagumi was exactly what I was after 



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> -In such tanks where the ratio between rocks and the tank is not big,having a "flat substrate" increases visiual volume.
> -If it is wanted I can show it with a drawing,though I don't think such a thing will happen.Because some people in this forum see their  works as a piece of art.


I think we'll leave that one off the list for now thanks



			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> Stu - Nice find on the rocks! I must be going to the wrong quarries, because the only thing I find are slabs of slate and tombstones   I love the stone placement and your attention to detail.


Thanks   I got really lucky with the quarry.  When I asked about some landscaping rocks they directed me to a pile around the back which were basically boulders for sea defences!  It was only on the way out that I noticed a big soil/rock mound about the size of a house in the corner.  When I asked them about it, it was the dig from a sewage works extension which was all going to be chipped into pebbles. I checked it and found this nice stone and they just said I could take anything I wanted.  Most of the other quarries ive been to have been the same as you, slate slabs. 



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> See what you've started Stu..... haha.
> 
> Dude, You should of given me a buzz, I would of been happy to help plant up for you pal, its only fair after the help you gave me. But then again, I did give you a bag full of goodies, so nah, hope ya have massive bags under your eyes and ya little runs away scared, lol. Only kidding.
> 
> Looks sweet mate, classic iwagumi.
> 
> The only thing I see, ( Ive told him face to face guys ), is the main stone is so big, its quite a jump up from the HC to the stone. I know you know that, but what about adding some well placed hair grass or tennelus to help bridge the gap from the low stones up to the peak? Just a thought. Its what sits right with you thats important.
> 
> Nice one Stu.


Cheers mr G     I thought your good lady would be bashing my door down if I dragged you out another night in the same week, especially after the coat incident   

Re the big stone I remebered your advice when planting plus id added those extra rocks at the bottom of the main stone to give it a bit more lift.  Ive done some gravel and chopped/non chopped hairgrass around the base too as you suggested.  This is how its looks now, i may put some more river gravel down there as a lot of it dissapeared during the fill. 

From the front left of the rock




Front right



Ill take some better pics once the water has cleared


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Stu, 'scape look awesome!


 Cheers dude  



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> Good job on the planting Stu, that's a really stunning scape
> how's your back after 6 hours spent planting?


Cheers James, back was fine, my shoulder now resembles quasi modo


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

The rock is absolutely stunning, like nothing i have seen before, the purple kinda reminds me of a marine tank with coraline algae- that was meant in a good way  It contrasts so well with the different shades of greens you have going on, well done mate!

Adam.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Balls   50% water changes every day, 5 hours of half light on 2x24w t5s, mature filter and ive got green water   Never had this before on a tank so Im going to have to do some reading up on how to get rid.

and my solenoid isnt turning itself off at night now 





			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> The rock is absolutely stunning, like nothing i have seen before, the purple kinda reminds me of a marine tank with coraline algae- that was meant in a good way  It contrasts so well with the different shades of greens you have going on, well done mate!


Cheers Adam, it really does have some nice colours in it. id love to know what type of rock it is.  It seems to have some schist green stone plus it looks quite like slate but doesnt shear as easily as slate does.


----------



## Maurits

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Stu  

There are a few solutions for your green water, no green algae treatment, an ultra violet clarifier, or the cheapest buy a few bags of live dapnia at your lsf.

they will eat your algae away in just a few days.

best regards, Maurits


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

80% water change
3day blackout
followed by another 80% water change

this usually works, i am always reccomending to do it this way to others.


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Stu, What are you dosing? 

Paul in kendal is having the same problem. We spoke this afternoon and I said....

" Only dose Easycarbo and K, do large water changes and get some filter floss in and wait to let it clear. This depends on if you have started to dose, or not. Its very common for iwagumis to do this. Very little biomass to water volume. Slowly slowly catchy monkey my mate "

Also, what are you doing with your lights again?

Boh!


----------



## Superman

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

This is going to look great, as someone has said, it's a classic gumi, which is fabtastic.
Looking forward to seeing it grown in.
Sorry to hear about your green water, hopefully you'll clear that quickly. Mine was gone after a UV filter.

What dosing method are you looking to employ on this tank?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Thanks for the advice and sorry for the lack of a reply.  

In answer to the dosing ive been trying out the ADA stuff.  Ive got tropica aquacare substrate and scapsules topped with ADA AS.  Ive been dosing 5ml brighty K and 6ml easycarbo plus dumping loads of co2 in.  I didnt think I was getting enough flow with the lilies and the ex1200 so I borrowed a koralia 1 off Dave Spencer (thanks dave  ) to see how it looked in the tank.  The flow is amazing off it plus it doesnt intrude too much so Ill be buying one this week so I can the loaner back to dave.

Re the green water ive been upping the water changes from 50% to about 70% per day and this seems to have helped. I dont think ill go down the blackout route just yet as i think it would hammer the HC too much, will probably just buy a cheap UV filter if it comes back.

Hopefully ill get the time tonight to get some pics of the tank as ive put some cherry shrimp in there to start the cleanup crew although fingers crossed theres no sign of any algae yet (apart from the colour of the water).


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Koralia's are great, mine is so good at creating disturbance rather than just blasting with a powerhead jet type situation. Would recommend them to any one, and the big plus is they are silent (if under the water).

Loads of cheap UV filters on ebay! Seen them many times.  

Looking forward to seeing some more pics.

Regards
Andyh


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Good luck with the green water, Stu.  Graeme's good advice has made major inroads in mine, though not cleared yet.  I missed the advice about easycarbo, so I'll be getting some of that to dose too.  And I'm gonna take a leaf out of your book and go for 80% changes instead of 50%.  

I've now got thread algae too - you better not start copying me by getting that one too!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Good luck with the green water, Stu.  Graeme's good advice has made major inroads in mine, though not cleared yet.  I missed the advice about easycarbo, so I'll be getting some of that to dose too.  And I'm gonna take a leaf out of your book and go for 80% changes instead of 50%.
> 
> I've now got thread algae too - you better not start copying me by getting that one too!


its chugging along at the mo, i just need the HC to start taking hold but luckily im not getting any dieback.

dont forget that on yours the HC was probably emmersed so its changing form to immersed at the moment (hope I got them the right way around!)  Ive had that with HC where it melts a bit then comes back once its converted.

The HC in mine has all been grown underwater but on the surface of the tank so it went a bit wild.  Its not had to do any conversion to submerged growing which is a help.

Re the easycarbo, its great stuff, HC loves it but watch your vallis as I dont think it likes it.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Thanks for the pointer about immersed/emersed HC, Stu.  That's reassuring.  I'm going through the 'Punishment' part of 'Punishment of Luxury' at the mo.  Your rockwork looks brilliant - and for next to nothing!  I need to get my eye in for looking for rocks.  I was at Glenridding Spit on the shores of Ullswater this morning, where several hundred tons of huge, beautiful water-worn boulders were being dug out of the beck after the floods - and it only dawned on me after I'd left that they would be perfect for aquascaping - doh!

Sorry about the hi-jack.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pointer about immersed/emersed HC, Stu.  That's reassuring.  I'm going through the 'Punishment' part of 'Punishment of Luxury' at the mo.  Your rockwork looks brilliant - and for next to nothing!  I need to get my eye in for looking for rocks.  I was at Glenridding Spit on the shores of Ullswater this morning, where several hundred tons of huge, beautiful water-worn boulders were being dug out of the beck after the floods - and it only dawned on me after I'd left that they would be perfect for aquascaping - doh!
> 
> Sorry about the hi-jack.


No probs re the hijack paul, the infos relevant to both our tanks 

You missed out on that rock. I was speaking to someone the other week about legally collecting rock and it seems the authorities in control are getting relaxed about taking stuff washed down by floods as they just dont want it there!  Obviously youd have to check before taking anything.

Ive taken some pics tonight and put up a pic from day 1 last week.  Some of the HC has been getting blown about so its looking thinner in a few parts.  I took out the koralia1 for the photos tonight.  Just ordered a new one so will be able to give dave his back soon 

Day 1




Day 7




From the sides


----------



## Dan Walter

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Just read the full journal from the start, Stu. What a great set up, you must be chuffed to bits mate.  

I particularly like this side shot.




Looking forward to seeing this when its all grown up


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Cheers Dan, im hoping my lights will be enough for the HC to carpet so fingers crossed


----------



## NA-Fan

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Wow!  That's a sexy set up!   Exactly what I'm after but with a Solar I!!    

The aquascape looks very nice too.  It really suits the hardware - if that makes sense?


----------



## Vito

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

I love it stu! I think im going opti next time. no all you have to do is sit back and watch it grow...


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> I love it stu! I think im going opti next time. no all you have to do is sit back and watch it grow...


Cheers vito. optiwhite all the way! it looks really nice and clear even with 10mm thick glass.  I just wish the shrimp would stopp uprooting my HC   



			
				NA-Fan said:
			
		

> Wow! That's a sexy set up!  Exactly what I'm after but with a Solar I!!
> 
> The aquascape looks very nice too. It really suits the hardware - if that makes sense?


Thanks laura, hopefully ill have enough money for a solar1 in the new year so watch this space


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

as sweet as a sweet chocolate cake stu!


----------



## myboyshay

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Love everything about this Stu!

Awesome stuff I'm sure it'll look the biz when grown in...well done mate    

Mark!


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

That looks great. The rocks relate well from every angle that you show.


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Sounds random.... and i would only say this within the safety of UKAPS.org, anywhere else it would just be weird......

"But i love your big stone!"   

I really like the rocks in this scape, great selection!

I noticed earlier in this thread you mentioned planting different lengths of Hairgrass round the bottom of the rocks. Why have you done that?  Whats your secret?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> as sweet as a sweet chocolate cake stu!


Cheers Mark 


			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> Love everything about this Stu!
> 
> Awesome stuff I'm sure it'll look the biz when grown in...well done mate
> 
> Mark!


im hoping for as much success with it as yours! just waiting for things to start kicking off with the growing now and making sure i keep algae at bay.


			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That looks great. The rocks relate well from every angle that you show.


cheers hydrophyte   


			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Sounds random.... and i would only say this within the safety of UKAPS.org, anywhere else it would just be weird......
> 
> "But i love your big stone!"
> 
> I really like the rocks in this scape, great selection!
> 
> I noticed earlier in this thread you mentioned planting different lengths of Hairgrass round the bottom of the rocks. Why have you done that?  Whats your secret?


Im glad you like the big un andy 

Re the hairgrass ive copied off the advice given at the oli knott demo.  In front and around the stones I wanted the grass to have tight and compact growth so ive cut them to 1cm above the root before planting.  at the back I want tall thick grass so left it full length and will cut and grade it when it starts growing in.

EDIT, forgot to say that at the moment im doing 60% water changes every two days and dosing with brighty k.  Ive had a problem with the HK inlet catching shrimps when they breeze past. ive lost about 10 shrimps so far which isnt good so i need to look at widening the inlet cuts so the suction decreases. delicately tried a hacksaw last night which didnt work 

Me thinks a cal aqua inlet will be on the cards when ive got some money.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Hi Stu

Any updates on this?  You upped lighting levels a little while back - has that been good/bad for the set-up?  Are you still dosing just Brighty K?

Paul


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Hi Stu
> 
> Any updates on this?  You upped lighting levels a little while back - has that been good/bad for the set-up?  Are you still dosing just Brighty K?
> 
> Paul


fingers crossed its going quite well paul.  Ive started dosing step1 as well as brighty k last week and ive seen a noticeable improvement this week.  the hairgrass and tennelus has started travelling in places and some of the HC is now spreading sideways rather than vertically.  Ive had a small amount of BBA on some of the tennelus tips so ive cut these leaves back to the subrate.  I may need to have a fiddle with the co2 to overcome this but its getting blasted in at the moment to get the DC lime green.

I had a a bit of a disaster with my two king blue tetras in that they both jumped on different days   Ive got red cherry shrimp in there at the moment which are doing fine apart from a few losses that got caught in the filter inlet.  Im aiming to get a shoal of fish in the new year. still trying to decide what to get though and I may have to drop the water level down as I dont want anymore jumpers.  Will try and get some new pics up this week.


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Hi Stu

I'm liking this tank..................a lot   

Chris


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				chrisr01 said:
			
		

> Hi Stu
> 
> I'm liking this tank..................a lot
> 
> Chris


Cheers chris   

Tank update at Day 23. things are growing, HC, tennelus and hairgrass are crawling. Some green algae on the glass which ive cleaned off in most places.  60% water change every 3 days.

ferts per day:

co2 (lots) - 1 hr before lights on and off
easycarbo 6ml
6ml brighty k
8ml step1

You can see from the day1 to day23 pictures how the substrate settles forward against the glass over time.  Something to remember for me for the future as Id not fill it as deep at the front next time.

Day 1





Day 7




Day 23


----------



## TBRO

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Hey Stu, nice to talk to you the other day at TGM. The tennelus is really growing in nicley. Will be awsome when the substrate if fully covered. Any thoughts on livestock yet ?  All the best - Tom


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Add  sponge prefilter over the intake, no shrimp issues, keeps filter cleaner also so fewer cleanings required, clean sponge weekly.

CO2, CO2 and CO2, crank it high. No fish etc.

GW is common with high light + new tank + NH4. If you add NH4 in an established tank, well, the filter will transform the NYH4 to NO3 quickly, and no greenwater. 

You lack much actual biomass even though the sediment is moistly covered.

Water changes will help for the 1st month or two.
Add as much CO2 as you want and refrain from adding fish to the bitter end.

Adjust the light up higher also, it's going to be a weedy HC mat you will need to trim often once it takes off(2-3 weeks typically).

99% of issues will be due to CO2.
Brighty K and ADa step 1 etc, those are just K+ and traces, 10,000% cheaper and just as effective from AE etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Hey Stu, nice to talk to you the other day at TGM. The tennelus is really growing in nicley. Will be awsome when the substrate if fully covered. Any thoughts on livestock yet ?  All the best - Tom


Thanks Tom, was good to meet you too   Still mulling over the fish but its got to be a shoal.



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> Add  sponge prefilter over the intake, no shrimp issues, keeps filter cleaner also so fewer cleanings required, clean sponge weekly.
> 
> CO2, CO2 and CO2, crank it high. No fish etc.
> 
> GW is common with high light + new tank + NH4. If you add NH4 in an established tank, well, the filter will transform the NYH4 to NO3 quickly, and no greenwater.
> 
> You lack much actual biomass even though the sediment is moistly covered.
> 
> Water changes will help for the 1st month or two.
> Add as much CO2 as you want and refrain from adding fish to the bitter end.
> 
> Adjust the light up higher also, it's going to be a weedy HC mat you will need to trim often once it takes off(2-3 weeks typically).
> 
> 99% of issues will be due to CO2.
> Brighty K and ADa step 1 etc, those are just K+ and traces, 10,000% cheaper and just as effective from AE etc.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Thanks Tom, i have added a sponge but took it off for the picture. co2 is high at the moment but not yellow as Im wary of killing all my shrimp (DC in picture was just after water change so not the coour i usually have it)
Ive got the light on max at the mo, only had it on half for the first few days.

Re the ADA ferts, i know about EI but wanted to try the ADA stuff out and its working well.  Ill be replacing the brighty K with a potasium carbonate mix once its run out.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Time for an update on Day 39.  We were away over Christmas on holiday so my friend popped around every two days to fert the tank.  It also had 10 days without a water change so I was quite worried it may algae up or the co2 would run out but i got lucky in that it was ok.  

The tennelus has gone mad and started spreading everywhere so its had a trim at the front before this pic.  The HC is also filling in. More so at the middle rather than the sides so im not sure if this is due to light fall-off at the edges or the ferts and co2 arent getting distributed there.

A shoal of fish is next on the list for some time in the new year.  At the moment there are about 30 red chaerry shrimp in there which have started breeding which is good.

Ive done a HD video of the tank which Ill put up once ive worked out how to edit it.

Day 1




Day 7




Day 23




Day 39


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Simply stunning Stu.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

i agree with the above,


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Thanks both   

I just need to not get bored of it now while i wait for it to grow in, oh and add some fish too


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Thanks both
> 
> I just need to not get bored of it now while i wait for it to grow in, oh and add some fish too



Just get a nano to play with so you don't get bored!

You also need some fish as you have stated above to give it some more interest, what you thinking of getting?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Just get a nano to play with so you don't get bored!


  - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=7248&hilit=tropica+aquacube



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> You also need some fish as you have stated above to give it some more interest, what you thinking of getting?


too true. still not sure but im liking rummy nose tetras at the mo.


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a nano to play with so you don't get bored!
> 
> 
> 
> - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=7248&hilit=tropica+aquacube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also need some fish as you have stated above to give it some more interest, what you thinking of getting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too true. still not sure but im liking rummy nose tetras at the mo.
Click to expand...


I meant get another one!    

Have you seen Jims new scape at TGM with the Rummy Nose, he could probably do with a few more though.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Thanks both
> 
> I just need to not get bored of it now while i wait for it to grow in, oh and add some fish too



that's my kinda problem with iwagumi's, the fairly minimalistic look can be incredibly beautiful but to intrest me further, ive added a few different plant species and keep on changing things, getting some fish helped the boredom too.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

a quick update on my tank.  For now its turned into a tempory hospital tank as I had to take my redmoor covered in ferns and bolbitus out of my old rio125 as it went to my mate stu.  The 90cm is keeping the plants alive until i can get to my 60cm which is currently hemmed in by a larder!

Both the tennelus and the HC have gone a bit bonkers and need a good trim. Once ive removed the redmoor ill give it a proper haircut.  Ive now moved onto TPN+ from the ADA step1 too plus im still dosing a brighty K mixture from potasium carbonate.

Ive added a few rummy nose into the tank, they school really well together and im going to get some more soon to keep the others company   I also got a new light to replace the T5 from TGM.  Point source lighting is just so cool once you get a ripple on the surface.  Even the floor has a nice shimmer to it now off the light   ive upped the co2 to cope with the increase in light plus mounted it higher than the t5 was.

Im trying to find some small grey cable ties that will match the grey cable and stainless frame at the mo so you'll have to excuse the untidy cables in the pic


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Hi Stu
Wow, this tank has come a long way. 
You should be well chuffed with it.
I love it


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Stunning Stu!  Those rocks have just aged and blended in so well


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

yeah, real nice mate. it's a shame its a holding tank at the mo.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

cheers all 


			
				saintly said:
			
		

> yeah, real nice mate. it's a shame its a holding tank at the mo.


I know bud, its a pain at the mo but unavoidable. once our conservatory is done i should get access back to the 60cm and get the root and plants moved as im planning to re-scape it with those plants so dont want to lose them.  

Loving the rummy noses though as they just move around in a pack all the time.  I also got the NA green lamp in the light, had to wait a while for it to come in on the order at TGM but it was worth it. Problem is ive never owned an MH before so I cant compare it to the NAG light but its a LOT different to the T5's i had on. (in a good way)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Problem is ive never owned an MH before so I cant compare it to the NAG light but its a LOT different to the T5's i had on.



take a look here....you can get some rough comparisons. you need to browse the whole thing, but there are 1 or 2 tanks side by side, showing the difference.

http://naacademy.pl/Galerie/JAPAN-2009- ... ?photo=337

the smaller tanks, which i believe use T5 have a yellow tinge. the same as NAMH MH lamps. The NAG green is totally different. I've got the NAMH lamp, but would rather use a green.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> once our conservatory is done i should get access back to the 60cm and get the root and plants moved as im planning to re-scape it with those plants so dont want to lose them.



 awesome mate! i wish the wife would let me have more than 1 tank. the nano has to go when the 120cm comes back home!  :? crazy!


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

That HC has grown in so well, Stu!  Shame about the redmoor bargeing in , but I'm sure it'll all be looking beautifully proportioned again, once you turf it out.


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Stunning Stu!  Those rocks have just aged and blended in so well


Stu, do you just leave algae to grow on the rocks?  I'm scrubbing it off each week - dunno if I should try leaving it.


			
				Saintly said:
			
		

> I wish the wife would let me have more than 1 tank. the nano has to go when the 120cm comes back home! :? crazy!


Crazy indeed - does she realise what a major talent you have? I can't imagine Mrs Hirst saying: "I'm sorry Damien, but one jewel-encrusted skull is enough for any household!", can you?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is ive never owned an MH before so I cant compare it to the NAG light but its a LOT different to the T5's i had on.
> 
> 
> 
> take a look here....you can get some rough comparisons. you need to browse the whole thing, but there are 1 or 2 tanks side by side, showing the difference.
> 
> http://naacademy.pl/Galerie/JAPAN-2009- ... ?photo=337
> 
> the smaller tanks, which i believe use T5 have a yellow tinge. the same as NAMH MH lamps. The NAG green is totally different. I've got the NAMH lamp, but would rather use a green.
Click to expand...


Cheers for the link mark, some awesome tanks on there.  Weve found we like the light output and colour that much that were not putting the room lights on at night now, just the led lights behind the tv and the tank which lights most of the room up   



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning Stu!  Those rocks have just aged and blended in so well
> 
> 
> 
> Stu, do you just leave algae to grow on the rocks?  I'm scrubbing it off each week - dunno if I should try leaving it.
Click to expand...

Yup paul at the moment ive been leaving the algae on as 1) the shrimps seem to love it and 2) it gives it a nice dark look. ive scrubbed a bit off parts tonight to give the rocks some different contrasts, something like dodging and burning for fish tanks   

Ive spent the night tidying up the tank and getting everything clean.  The hospital stage is over as the extra redmoor and plant is back in the 60cm. its also had a trim in parts as the HC and tennelus were going a bit mad.  

Ive also put the light a bit higher too as I have been getting some BGA even with the ferts and co2 up high. will see how it goes with it higher.  I took the plunge and cut the steel cable down so its neater than before. hopefully ill not need to lower it much in the future!  The electric cable has also been tidied up plus I couldn't resist a detail shot of the solar 1 

this is just after water change tonight so still a little murky,  the rummy noses are hiding in the corner





Solar 1 detail


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

BOOM! Welcome to the club Stu  The 'scape is looking awesome to, nice one!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Looking great stu. True NA style. love it


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> BOOM! Welcome to the club Stu  The 'scape is looking awesome to, nice one!


Cheers dan, its a nice one to be in 


			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Looking great stu. True NA style. love it


Cheers viktor, thats been the aim although its taken a few months to get there. still needs a little filling in of the HC.  Probably my fault that its hasnt filled in as much as ive been lax with the trimming.

I got some cool stainless scissors from a flea market when I was in the US at xmas. They are hairdressing scissors but curved and perfect for trimming lawns! Will have to get some pics taken later


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Your tank looks fantastic stu. Your HC has come along so well.  Your substrate has matured well too I see.

The rock you have chosen looks alot like serpentine. I havent ever heard of it being in the UK. It is the same rock I have chosen in my tank. The white in it is asbestos, but so long as u dont break it up, grind it or something you should be right. Correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers!


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

>



Dude! That looks friggin awesome!  :text-coolphotos:

The MH is so nice! I am so saving my pennies for one, for my new scape later this yr!
Does it come with that bulb?

The scape looks so much more mature now! Are you EI or not?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> Your tank looks fantastic stu. Your HC has come along so well.  Your substrate has matured well too I see.
> 
> The rock you have chosen looks alot like serpentine. I havent ever heard of it being in the UK. It is the same rock I have chosen in my tank. The white in it is asbestos, but so long as u dont break it up, grind it or something you should be right. Correct me if I am wrong.


asbestos!   dont tell the wife or it'll be turfed out!  Im not entirely sure what rock it is although i thought it was a mixture of slate and schist.  Its been dug out of the hills of north wales to make way for a new sewage works so its definately local.  Ill have to have a read up on serpentine



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! That looks friggin awesome! :text-coolphotos:
> 
> The MH is so nice! I am so saving my pennies for one, for my new scape later this yr!
> Does it come with that bulb?
> 
> The scape looks so much more mature now! Are you EI or not?
Click to expand...

Cheers andy   The MH is well worth it I think. I could have gone down the route of a cheaper MH with an ADA bulb but i just loved the look of the solar 1.

TGM got me the light, i had to wait for the newest delivery though as the one in the shop was a normal bulb.  Probably best to speak to TGM to see how they order them, I think the model number with the "1" on the end is the NAG bulb.

Im trying ADA ferts on this one at the moment and its been going really well.  Currently dosing 9ml step 2 and ive made a mixture of potasium carbonate up which is apparently the same as brighty K (ish).  thats getting 9ml per day too along with 10ml of easycarbo.  Ill get around to trying EI one day!


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Thanks for the info on MH, i am really taken by it!

Like you i am using ADA ferts with great success and have no reason to  change as in both our cases the results speak for themselves!  I like the simplicity and ease of it all!

Get a photo of the rummy noses shoaling in a "V" formation across the tank has to be your next challenge!


----------



## Garuf

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Hey Stu, do you have any details on the light bar? I need one for my tank and yours stays in my mind as being one of the best. Where did you get it from, how much etc?
Do you think they'd deliver?


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Looks mint Stu, and the ADA system does really work.

Love the photography as always mate. Getting some cheap back lighting would bring that back drop out with the view of a higher impact. Cheap white T8 with reflector on the back of the cabinet should work.  8)


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Get a photo of the rummy noses shoaling in a "V" formation across the tank has to be your next challenge!


Im on it 



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> What are the plants in the background mate? They are really nice - I might look at getting some for my aquarium!


Its echinodorus tenellus, a bleedin weed in this tank as its completely taken over the hairgrass in parts



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Looks mint Stu, and the ADA system does really work.
> 
> Love the photography as always mate. Getting some cheap back lighting would bring that back drop out with the view of a higher impact. Cheap white T8 with reflector on the back of the cabinet should work.  8)


Cheers Graeme   As it happens ive got a nice little t8 starter and bulb here which I did intend to fit before I filled it with water but never got around to it 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Hey Stu, do you have any details on the light bar? I need one for my tank and yours stays in my mind as being one of the best. Where did you get it from, how much etc?
> Do you think they'd deliver?


I got it made locally at a small engineering company.  Its 20mm stainless steel tube, 180cm high and 1cm wider than the tank on each end to stop it banging on the glass. the Mounts are custom made for the stand.  

It cost Â£80, pretty sure they wont deliver as this was a very small job for them. they usually do stainless staircases and big stuff like that which probably runs into the thousands so I dont think they would be mass producing anything like this.  I did draw them a plan and will try and find it and scan it if I still have it. Might be worth showing something similar to someone local to you from the yellow pages?


----------



## andrejacobs81

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Awesome setup Stu!

How much did the aquarium and cabinet cost you?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				andrejacobs81 said:
			
		

> Awesome setup Stu!
> 
> How much did the aquarium and cabinet cost you?


cheers andre and welcome to the forum.  It was about Â£332 from aquariums ltd for the tank and cab.  That was a picked up price and not delivered.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

I just posted a small vid oon youtube of one of my shrimps on a rock getting buzzed by the rummy nose shoal. Not a quality video but still learning on that front

Can you embed videos here yet?


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Your scape looks fantastic Stu. I wouldnt worry about the rock. Besides, it looks great!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Can you embed videos here yet?



not sure mate. the vimeo account allows you to embed videos on sites. i've not tried it yet. actually yes, viktor and paulus have me on their sites. which is embedded.

http://viktorlantos.com/wordpress/2010/ ... ans-fotoi/

Stu! are you now a 5D mK2 user?   

nice little Vid. I'm now trying to get my head around editing software   

The tank looks killer mate.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Stu! are you now a 5D mK2 user?   .


Looks like it from the photos 

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Lens: EF24-70mm f/2.8L USM
Image Date: 2010:02:18 00:46:50
Focal Length: 24.0mm
Focus Distance: 1.22m
Aperture: f/3.2
Exposure Time: 0.0080 s (1/125)
ISO equiv: 400
Exposure Bias: +0.33
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (Manual)
Color Space: sRGB
Photographer: Author: Stu Worrall
Copyright: Copyright: Stu Worrall Photography

Anyone care to donate one my way?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you embed videos here yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure mate. the vimeo account allows you to embed videos on sites. i've not tried it yet. actually yes, viktor and paulus have me on their sites. which is embedded.
> 
> http://viktorlantos.com/wordpress/2010/ ... ans-fotoi/
> 
> Stu! are you now a 5D mK2 user?
> 
> nice little Vid. I'm now trying to get my head around editing software
> 
> The tank looks killer mate.
Click to expand...

Cheers Mark   

Re the vids I dont think theyll embed on this design of forum. Viktor is running a wordpress install which has it built in.

Yup, got the 5d and 24-70 kit just after xmas. I had looked in the states for one but they were the same price so no point buyig one there with no warranty so I picked it up from a local dealer.  Ive had a quick look at the software out there but havent quite got my head around it all yet.  Think I need a new build and some clear disk space first as its filling up quick with the size of the 5d2 files and the vids are slow to process even on a quad core 


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Anyone care to donate one my way?


Ill send you one when i win the lottery paulo


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> need a new build and some clear disk space first as its filling up quick with the size of the 5d2 files and the vids are slow to process even on a quad core



tell me about it. i've got a 1.5TB hardrive and it's filling fast!   

software is a minefield.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> tell me about it. i've got a 1.5TB hardrive and it's filling fast!


Yeah and I run out of space as my 6.5TB are full up also! lol


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Im fitting an ada lily tonight so converting the current 16mm outlet to a 13mm with some nice new clear tubing..  It'll be interesting the see how much the pressure increases out of the outlet (for a longer squirt?) or if it will just limit the flow.

Incidentally if anyone lives in north wales and needs round clear 16mm or 13mm tubing then the waterways (or is it watergardens??) place in kinmel bay does it for Â£1.20 per meter. much cheaper than B&Q (which is oval anyway!)


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Amazing. Your HC is comming aloing well... Such a great plant.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Incidentally if anyone lives in north wales and needs round clear 16mm or 13mm tubing then the waterways (or is it watergardens??) place in kinmel bay does it for Â£1.20 per meter. much cheaper than B&Q (which is oval anyway!)



If you're ordering a large amount (10 metres or so) then I can recommend Kiowa.co.uk.  48p per metre/42p per metre (for 10+) for the 12mm internal diametre tubing.  I've bought 16/22mm from them before when making a long syphon hose.  Just have to take into account postage costs (Â£4.95 or free when spending Â£50).


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

A little update on the tank.  

I was fortunate to buy some of myboyshavs ada gear he was selling so replaced my HK lily with a P2.  I thought it may be a bit small bit it fits quite well into the tank and the reduced pipe to 13mm boosts the velocity of the water coming out compared to the 17mm.  ADA pipes with one sucker are poop though, two suckers rule for support so ive had to use an ugly black support until the pipe straitens out!  It still needs the koralia to keep up the flow though.

It gives better whirlpools than the HK one too 






Heres the tank at mid march.  Ive got some problems with BBA on the rocks which im spot dosing with easycarbo and may have to higher the light too as i cant go higher with the co2 at the moment.  The HC has gotten really thick now and its just a had a trim but probably needs another soon as its growing so fast!


----------



## Garuf

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Very, very nice indeed!
Won't be long till you're staring a new scape!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Thats some carpet youve got going on Stu - love it 

I've ben having trouble with BBA recently but found spot dosing the Excel worked really well, and stabilising the CO2 and flow has stopped it coming back 

How long do you plan to keep the scape going ?

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Thats some carpet youve got going on Stu - love it
> 
> I've ben having trouble with BBA recently but found spot dosing the Excel worked really well, and stabilising the CO2 and flow has stopped it coming back
> 
> How long do you plan to keep the scape going ?
> 
> Tony


Cheers tony and garuf.  I think ill change around the co2 and turn it on 2 hours before rather than 1 hour to see if that makes a difference on that advice tony  

Im with Garuf on the re-scape idea. i dont think this scape will be around for much longer once ive got  a few more fish, some final photos and some time!


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

That looks awesome Stu, love it!

Have you thought about vallis nana in the rear left corner to maybe add some height? Cyperus would also work very well IMO


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Very, very nice indeed, Stu.  The HC is outstanding - funny how we're most impressed by other people doing stuff we can't do!!   

I reckon Dan is spot on, too - a bit of height would transform it (not that it's not wholly lovely already, of course...)


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Looking fantastic Stu   Wish my HC would grow!  Seems fairly dormant in my little nano.  I maybe need to trim it back and spur it on.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> That looks awesome Stu, love it!
> 
> Have you thought about vallis nana in the rear left corner to maybe add some height? Cyperus would also work very well IMO



hmm, youve got me thinking now dan :?:   Ill have to do a photochop to see what it looks like.

I like vallis nana, but then i like cyperus as well.  But which ones better???     



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looking fantastic Stu  Wish my HC would grow! Seems fairly dormant in my little nano. I maybe need to trim it back and spur it on.





			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Very, very nice indeed, Stu. The HC is outstanding - funny how we're most impressed by other people doing stuff we can't do!!
> 
> I reckon Dan is spot on, too - a bit of height would transform it (not that it's not wholly lovely already, of course...)


cheers steve n Paul.  I think it must be luck as i really struggled with it in my Rio 125.  I did notice a sharp increase in growth when I put the solar 1 on but then its getting an extra 50 watts plus the extra ferts and co2 that were needed with the increased light.  I think the brighty k mix ive made up helps give it a nudge too as i read on here it reaslly loves it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

quality stu! 

it's actually putting me off using HC in my tank. it may just give me more hassle than I really want....all the trimming etc


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Stu

Any updates/pics?

Andy


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

havent done any in a while andy. im aiming to get some this week for the ADA comp but i wont be able to post those up.  Its looking super grown in at the moment which hasnt done any favours for the rocks as theyve got a bit lost!

on a bonus side note I did pick up some tasty balck and red lava rock from a quarry this week which may be going in there next


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

i started breaking this tank down last night.  I got the final photo for the ada comp that i was happy with and its been chugging along since.  Ill post the final image up once the the ada comp is annouced so i dont fall foul of the rules.

Ive taken out the HC carpet but there wasnt that much HC left in there.  The odd bit of riccia which had transported from my old tank had gone rampant and taken over the carpet unfortunaltey and it seems to have outcompeted the HC 

Once ive got the tennelus out ill remove the fish and squillions of shrimp to my 60cm then I can look at what to put in the new scape


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Once ive got the tennelus out ill remove the fish and squillions of shrimp to my 60cm then I can look at what to put in the new scape



What is the best way to get all the shrimp out?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> What is the best way to get all the shrimp out?


Remove all harscape and plants, place a plastic mesh over the substrate and then just use a net back and forwards to catch all the shrimp, did this on my 60l when I changed the substrate, did not miss a shrimplet, there were around 400-500 shrimp in there when I though I had max 200 lol


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Thanks Paulo,

I would like to change my substrate, but I am sure that there will be lots of shrimp there.  

Will try that technique.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Will try that technique.


You already have the perfect mesh for the job


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

 yep, just bought another 2 meters of it.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

ill porbably do the pop bottle method.  cut pop bottle in half, turn the top upside down and insert into the bottom with some food in.  bit like a lobster cage and its worked well before.


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Whoa.....whats going on your rescaping! What you got planned dude?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

hmm well, black lava rock for something different, maybe manzi wood mixed in, maybe sand foreground if ive got enough nile sand in the bag! amazonia in the back.

hairgrass, HC, hydrcotle, tennelus, moss, fissidens and two types of ferns and maybe bolbitus


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

This is the final picture entry for this tank as it will be re-scaped soon.  tank placed 544 in IAPLC 2010 which I was really pleased with 



90x45x45cm ADA Entry 2010 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Nice one Stu 

Sam


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

cheers sam


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

Stu

thats a great pic dude!

Have you started the re-scpae yet?

Andy


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45 "LlÅ·n Peninsula"*

cheers andy, not started it yet although with these long nights drawing in its the perfect time for late night scaping   Not long now I hope before I can get another journal going.

My serafil filter on my 60cm tank packed up whcih was going to be the holding tank for the fish and shrimps while I re-scaped the 90cm   Ill probably run them in a large tub with the 90cm filter now instead.


----------

